# Looking for housing in Colonia Condesa or Roma in DF



## rrv (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am headed to DF on the 16th of May for a 3 month internship. I have not had luck securing housing, as the majority of places seem to look for someone to move in within a few days of committing to the housing, so do not want to commit now, since they might find someone in the next couple of weeks. Also, most places seem to already be taken by the time that I call. My program director said it was quite common for people to go a week early to stay in a hostel and look for housing, so I have made a 5-day hostel reservation. However, I would much rather have something booked ahead of time for peace of mind.

Does anyone have any suggestions on a good way to get housing while not actually being in Mexico City? I am looking for a place for roughly 5000 Mex that is close to Condesa, where I will be working, and will be ok with my small, well-trained dog. Ideally I would want some sort of a student/young professional dorm living situation with an international atmosphere, though these do not seem to be very common in DF. 

If not, are there any webpages or newspapers that most DF people use when searching for housing once I am there? I have already been using inmuebles24, as well as craigslist.

Best,


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

rrv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am headed to DF on the 16th of May for a 3 month internship. I have not had luck securing housing, as the majority of places seem to look for someone to move in within a few days of committing to the housing, so do not want to commit now, since they might find someone in the next couple of weeks. Also, most places seem to already be taken by the time that I call. My program director said it was quite common for people to go a week early to stay in a hostel and look for housing, so I have made a 5-day hostel reservation. However, I would much rather have something booked ahead of time for peace of mind.
> 
> ...


Try this: https://www.segundamano.com.mx/distrito-federal/renta_inmuebles?ca=11_s&l=0&md=th&q=&cg=1040&w=1

and this: VivaStreet Resultados de tu Búsqueda

Just my opinion, because I haven't looked for a place to live in Mexico City in years, but finding a place for only 3 months may be difficult and a place that will let you keep a dog, no matter how small and well-trained, will make your search that much more complicated.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

As Isla said, it may be difficult to find a short term rental in Mexico City. Condesa is a very popular area at the present time and rental prices will reflect that popularity. The Colonias of El Centro and Cuauhtemoc are nearby and may offer more opportunities, especially in your price range. Mexico City is very dog friendly and should not present too many problems.

Using the Internet to secure rentals in advance is not often used in Mexico City. Although the Internet is used to obtain general information, a walking or driving tour of the area looking for Se Renta signs is the more popular way to find a place. 

"El Universal" has an extensive Real Estate section. Look for the Delegacion Cuauhtemoc and then drill down to the colonias you want to research. You might look for rooms as well as small apartments to stay within your desired price range.

Venta renta de casas departamentos locales bienes raices inmuebles

Mercdo Libre is a more popular site than Craigslist (hardly used). Click on the link below to go to their limited real estate section.

Renta de Departamentos en Cuauhtémoc, Distrito Federal - MercadoLibre México

Bueno Suerte!


----------



## Cochinito (Dec 4, 2010)

I would look at the options on AirBnB. While AirBnB is normally for short-term stays many owners I think would be happy to have a solid 3-month booking.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

You could also look in neighboring Colonias Escandon (closer to Condesa) and Del Valle (somewhat further out). Might also be less expensive.


----------

